# Masterclass claybar technique



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I keep getting asked about how to get paint / GRP really clean to reduce black streaks, so here is a quick basic guide to claying.

If you feel your freshly washed and dried paint work. You will feel a rough, gritty texture, this is caused by embedded and stuck on particles. Bonnets are often most contaminated. 
If you can feel these particles atomise a fine mist of lubricant over a 2-3 square feet area, using a suitable spray. 
Glide the clay bar over the wet surface, properly lubricated clay will move effortlessly just like an ice hocky puck on ice. 
You may well hear the contamination at first, this will quickly reduce as you move the bar back-and-forth. Keep the bar moving until the noise has gone 
If you look at the claybar you will see all the contaminents and dirt stuck to its surface. When the surface of the claybar is dirty fold it in giving a new clean piece of clay to work with.
When you have finishes the car's paint is glass smooth so less will keep clean longer and black streak less .

*I will be attending various shows this year and am considering giving members demonstrations on their own vehicles if I can get enough interest I will contact a claybar importer and see if I can get a good price on the bars.

If you are interested in learning how to use a claybar post which shows you are attending on this thread*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Jezpot.
I have noticed that the paint finish on 2005 Ducato (15k miles) is, and has never been as shiny as the paint on our old 2003 citroen dispach (150k miles) which was washed every week with nothing but a hard surface cleaner and pressure wash.

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I look forward to hearing more about this, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Never heard of clay bar, but:






tony


----------

